# Moved Feeder To The Front Yard



## drifter (Apr 30, 2020)

New birdfeeder up. A couple of sparrow were the first to visit, then a finch. Shortly after Mr Redbird, the Cardinal paid a visit. 
Got a couple pof quick shot of him. Mrs Redbird, the Lady Cardinal paid a quick visit, too but she didn'tarry. A shot in her 
direction was blurred. Here, take a look.



It is not as private  here in the front yard and there is a street bewteen  me and the house across 
the street. The birds won't like this location as well but I can get around better. Here's one more
shot. Only got his head.


----------



## Duster (Apr 30, 2020)

My husband put out a hummingbird feeder the other day.  
One little male has been visiting often. One day my husband said there was something wrong with the hummer~it was holding it's wing out and looked dazed sitting on the feeder. I went out to help. He grasped it and then it flew out of his hands.  It seemed to be fine.
I asked when was the last time he changed the hummingbird juice. About 10 days before.  It had turned to rum punch!
Poor little hummingbird was drunk!


----------



## In The Sticks (May 2, 2020)

Cardinals are pretty birds.

I live on a secluded lot in a very rural area.  I used to have a number of feeders before the bear moved in.

The tree in the front yard had:
-Millet seed feeder
-Sunflower seed feeder
-Open tray with dried fruit & nuts
-Heated bird bath

Out back I had a thistle feeder for the goldfinches.

I had suet feeders scattered about and a big coiled feeder that held peanuts-in-the-shell for woodpeckers.

I used to get tons of birds.  Heck, some of them would flit around my head as I was refilling the feeders.

Greedy little buggers.


----------



## drifter (May 2, 2020)

I had two feeders in the back yard, (three at one time), as soon as I came out and sat all the birds would scatter, would not return until I left. I moved one feeder to the front yard. My roommate went out and sat
wearing a big red hat. I told herr she'd scare all the birds away. Foot, they treated her like family. I can even 
sit out now, none will leave. Maybe what I need is a red hat or maybe she has a kindly face.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 2, 2020)

The only birds that would scatter when I came out were the small woodpeckers (Downy woodpecker, red bellied woodpecker.)  The rest might fly up to a distant branch for a moment, but then they'd be right back.

I don't know why.  I'm in the middle of nowhere, so it's not like they're habituated to humans.


----------

